# VACUUM SYSTEMS



## ATHOMAS (Jan 15, 2013)

I HAVE ABOUT 12 MACHINES ON MY CENTRAL VAC SYSTEM. ITS A JET 2 HP. I HAVE BLAST GATES ON EACH MACHINE AND WOULD LIKE TO FIND A RESONABLE VELOCITY METER TO MEASURE MY FEET PER MINUTE FLOW THRU THE PLASTIC PIPE. I HAD A SIERA THAT QUITE WORKING AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHICH PORTS THAT CAN BE LEFT OPEN. MOSTARE 4 INCH AND SOME 2 1/2 INCH. BOOKS SAY YOU SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST 3500 FPM FLOW. MY JET SPECS SAY I HAVE POTENTIALLY 13,000, BUT IN REALITY SOME BOOKS SAY ONLY HALF.
THANKS, ATHOMAS


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

The simple answer is none other than the one you are using. 2 HP won't suck hard enough to be indifferent about what gates are open.


----------

